# Why Pink Diamonds Are Becoming Rare?



## ladyluxdiamonds (Jun 30, 2018)

Argyle Mine is only the source of producing pink diamonds, as per the market it supplies 90% of the world. Due to which pink diamonds are becoming rare and costly.


----------

